# vegetables



## parasks (Jul 11, 2009)

hi guys, i just feed my 7 week old puppy boiled broccoli and carrots with a slive of boiled lamb neck. i was just wondering if carrots were good for him or if they had any problems digesting it etc. also is there any other vegetables i should stay away from at this age??

thanks alot in advance.
regards parasks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: paraskshi guys, i just feed my 7 week old puppy boiled broccoli and carrots with a slive of boiled lamb neck.


does that mean you only feed broccoli, carrots and lamb neck
to your pup? i'm not so sure what veggies not to feed
but i did and do feed my dog fresh broccoli, carrots, various greens,
apples, pears, blueberries and sweet potato.

my dog also gets kibble, can food, beef and fish. i just started
giving my dog raw chicken necks and backs. i don't know
if it's ok to feed a puppy chicken necks and backs.


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

Stay away from onions, I heard from various people I know that there not good for dogs


----------

